# H24 wont show whole home list since new GUI



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

My H24 will not display a list any longer for my HR44 and HR24 which are networked with the whole home DVR set. I don't have any troubles on the HR44 or HR24.

The H24 has to be re-booted every day - it just stops showing a list after it is turned off. Once it reboots, it shows the list again until it is turned off again.

Again, this only started happening after we got the new GUI on our HR44.

Thoughts?


----------



## MVSTX (May 21, 2018)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> My H24 will not display a list any longer for my HR44 and HR24 which are networked with the whole home DVR set. I don't have any troubles on the HR44 or HR24.
> 
> The H24 has to be re-booted every day - it just stops showing a list after it is turned off. Once it reboots, it shows the list again until it is turned off again.
> 
> ...


I thought there would be more discussion on this.

I have a Genie that did the software upgrade on April 30 and now my Whole Home doesn't work. The Genie playlist used to show the other two receiver's recordings and now it won't. It only shows the Genie's recordings. DirecTv says they can't do anything about it. They want me to buy mini-genies but that is a downgrade from what I had before. I would lose the recording capabilities on two receivers and therefore more simultaneous recordings and disk space.

So I now have downgraded service but no reduction on my monthly bill.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

MVSTX said:


> I have a Genie that did the software upgrade on April 30 and now my Whole Home doesn't work. The Genie playlist used to show the other two receiver's recordings and now it won't. It only shows the Genie's recordings. DirecTv says they can't do anything about it. They want me to buy mini-genies but that is a downgrade from what I had before. I would lose the recording capabilities on two receivers and therefore more simultaneous recordings and disk space.


Same thing here. The bedroom HR-24 sees the list from the living room HR-44, but the Genie in the living room doesn't see the bedroom list. Fortunately it almost never happens that we want to watch stuff off the HR-24 in the living room.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a known problem with some of the new GUI releases. I'm sure it will be fixed.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

MVSTX said:


> I thought there would be more discussion on this.
> 
> I have a Genie that did the software upgrade on April 30 and now my Whole Home doesn't work. The Genie playlist used to show the other two receiver's recordings and now it won't. It only shows the Genie's recordings. DirecTv says they can't do anything about it. They want me to buy mini-genies but that is a downgrade from what I had before. I would lose the recording capabilities on two receivers and therefore more simultaneous recordings and disk space.
> 
> So I now have downgraded service but no reduction on my monthly bill.


I dealt with the same thing...I had an HR44 and 3 HR24s. I talked to endless CSRs, had 2 truck rolls (one D* and one 3rd party) and was also told nothing can be done...the HR24s were too old and that I'd need to upgrade to the new genie (losing 4 tuners and prompting another 2-year contract). Funny how everything worked okay until the new UI rolled out on the HR44. Needless to say this was the last straw in dealing with AT&T's sub-par service so I jumped ship, went back to E* and haven't looked back. The Hopper 3 makes D*'s equipment look like it's from the stone age plus 16 tuners, no HD fee and even though I ended up with a 2-year contract it's price locked


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

let me be clear - my HR24 and Genie see each other. The issue is that my H24 receiver keeps losing connectivity with those two.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, this is a bug, and I expect it will be fixed.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I was experiencing the same issue until this morning. Following the suggestions above, I did turn on the option to see all of my receivers. When I went to MY List this morning, all of the receiver's shows were listed on my HR-44. I did not get the chance to see if an update came through last night, but as if this morning, the bug was smashed for me.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just experienced this problem tonight for the first time. Our HR-44 will not find our bedroom DVR (an HR24), even though that unit WILL see the HR44. Have done multiple reboots, tried rebooting the internet, doesn't matter either way. Says Whole Home DVR authorized but "no networked DVRs" -- even though there are!

What a cluster----. The new GUI sucks bad enough and now this? Like AT&T wants us to go away.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> It's a known problem with some of the new GUI releases. *I'm sure it will be fixed*.


I'm not. I wouldn't be at all surprised if DirecTV's method for "fixing" problems like this will be to require an "upgrade" to a HS17/Client environment.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just to chime in, I’m having the same problem as of tonight. I haven’t noticed any significant problems with the new GUI until yesterday when I started having the problem with missing recordings from the “All Recordings” list. The workarounds discussed (reset and find the first folder, go down to the last entry and then exit using the left arrow) have worked. And now tonight my Genie in the family room has lost touch with my HR 24 in the basement. Would love to get a workaround with this problem.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a bug, DirecTV knows all about it. Some people have posted partial workarounds but the real fix will have to come from DirecTV.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> It's a bug, DirecTV knows all about it. Some people have posted partial workarounds but the real fix will have to come from DirecTV.


Witch will never happen. They have their heads up their ass's and can't fix any thing let along come out with such a stupid GUI


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shendley said:


> Just to chime in, I'm having the same problem as of tonight. I haven't noticed any significant problems with the new GUI until yesterday when I started having the problem with missing recordings from the "All Recordings" list. The workarounds discussed (reset and find the first folder, go down to the last entry and then exit using the left arrow) have worked. *And now tonight my Genie in the family room has lost touch with my HR 24 in the basement*. Would love to get a workaround with this problem.


Did you try rebooting each device on MRV one at a time? That should get all your devices on MRV seeing each other.

Rich


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendation, Rich. I was going to try it when I discovered that the problem solved itself. My genie is now seeing my HR 24 in the basement. Recordings in the basement are now in my list of recordings on the Genie and the Whole Home “Summary” in Setup shows the 24 as a networked DVR. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shendley said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, Rich. I was going to try it when I discovered that the problem solved itself. My genie is now seeing my HR 24 in the basement. Recordings in the basement are now in my list of recordings on the Genie and the Whole Home "Summary" in Setup shows the 24 as a networked DVR. *Not sure what happened.*


Happens to me all the time. As long as it's working "why" really doesn't matter...as long as it doesn't happen again.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Clemsole said:


> Witch will never happen. They have their heads up their ass's and can't fix any thing let along come out with such a stupid GUI


Oh it'll get fixed... probably even by the end of the year if I had to bet on it...


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

Rich said:


> Happens to me all the time. As long as it's working "why" really doesn't matter...as long as it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Rich


I am having problems recently displaying saved programs on other DVRs which are networked with the whole home system. I upgraded to a HR-54 but kept 2 HR-24s. I have disconnected the HR-54 to try to isolate the problem so that I have only 2 HR-24s in my whole home network, no HR-54 or C61K clients. One of the HR-24s can display recorded programs on the other HR-24 (and recorded programs on the HR-54 when I have that attached to the system). The other HR-24 will not display recorded programs on the other HR-24 (and recorded programs on the HR-54 when I have that attached to the system). I have switched placement of the two HR-24s to make sure it wasn't the coax in one location that was affecting the whole home system.

Reading this thread gave me some thought that perhaps the problem is from changes at D* but I am at a loss as to why one of the HR-24 works and the other does not. Both of them are showing the same version of the software 0xb9c.

The only other difference that I can note in the software is on the settings - whole home - external device - on the HR-24 not working I have three option boxes displayed while on the working HR-24 I have four option boxes displayed.

Any ideas what the source of the problem is other than changes at D* GUI affecting the whole home system?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DirectMan said:


> I am having problems recently displaying saved programs on other DVRs which are networked with the whole home system. I upgraded to a HR-54 but kept 2 HR-24s. I have disconnected the HR-54 to try to isolate the problem so that I have only 2 HR-24s in my whole home network, no HR-54 or C61K clients. One of the HR-24s can display recorded programs on the other HR-24 (and recorded programs on the HR-54 when I have that attached to the system). The other HR-24 will not display recorded programs on the other HR-24 (and recorded programs on the HR-54 when I have that attached to the system). I have switched placement of the two HR-24s to make sure it wasn't the coax in one location that was affecting the whole home system.
> 
> Reading this thread gave me some thought that perhaps the problem is from changes at D* but I am at a loss as to why one of the HR-24 works and the other does not. Both of them are showing the same version of the software 0xb9c.
> 
> ...


Looks like you switched locations of the two 24s with each other. Did the problem follow the 24 or did the problem remain at the location? Do you have the Playlist of the 24 with the problem set for "All" or just for the actual Playlist of only that 24?

Rich


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

Rich said:


> Looks like you switched locations of the two 24s with each other. Did the problem follow the 24 or did the problem remain at the location? Do you have the Playlist of the 24 with the problem set for "All" or just for the actual Playlist of only that 24?
> 
> Rich


Problem is not location based as I switched locations and the one HR-24 still will not display the other HR-24 playlist or the HR-54 playlist when I add it to the network. The problem free HR-24 will display the other HR-24 playlist and the HR-54 playlist when I add it to the network. I wish it was just the coax as someone had suggested in a previous post.

Wonder if D* can re-authorize whole home for the problem HR-24. It shows the whole home service authorized on the problem HR-24 and all other DVR's but perhaps some reset from D*?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DirectMan said:


> Problem is not location based as I switched locations and the one HR-24 still will not display the other HR-24 playlist or the HR-54 playlist when I add it to the network. The problem free HR-24 will display the other HR-24 playlist and the HR-54 playlist when I add it to the network. I wish it was just the coax as someone had suggested in a previous post.
> 
> Wonder if D* can re-authorize whole home for the problem HR-24. It shows the whole home service authorized on the problem HR-24 and all other DVR's but perhaps some reset from D*?


Sometimes it takes a full system reset to get those things to work from what I read.
You might try this:
Unplug all receivers and your Router on the internet.
Restart the router and wait 2 minutes,
Restart the Genie and wait until programming is on the screen,
Restart each of the 24s, one at a time.


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Sometimes it takes a full system reset to get those things to work from what I read.
> You might try this:
> Unplug all receivers and your Router on the internet.
> Restart the router and wait 2 minutes,
> ...


I have done a full system reset previously but will do a one at a time addition of receivers.
My system uses just MOCA to communicate not ethernet.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DirectMan said:


> I have done a full system reset previously but will do a one at a time addition of receivers.
> My system uses just MOCA to communicate not ethernet.


Yes, but, you could be connecting to the router wirelessly.

Also, this is unplugging the power, not press the reset buttons.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Yes, but, you could be connecting to the router wirelessly.
> 
> Also, this is unplugging the power, not press the reset buttons.


Doesn't have to be done that way, I just use the menu, go to settings and restart from there. That works too.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DirectMan said:


> Problem is not location based as I switched locations and the one HR-24 still will not display the other HR-24 playlist or the HR-54 playlist when I add it to the network. The problem free HR-24 will display the other HR-24 playlist and the HR-54 playlist when I add it to the network. I wish it was just the coax as someone had suggested in a previous post.
> 
> Wonder if D* can re-authorize whole home for the problem HR-24. It shows the whole home service authorized on the problem HR-24 and all other DVR's but perhaps some reset from D*?


No matter where you put that 24 the same thing happens to that 24 and only that 24? You are sure the problematic 24 has the Playlist set to "All"? If the Playlist is set to "All" rather than "Local Playlist" you should see all the recordings from all the HRs. If it is set to "Local Playlist" you will see what you are seeing.

Rich


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

Rich said:


> No matter where you put that 24 the same thing happens to that 24 and only that 24? You are sure the problematic 24 has the Playlist set to "All"? If the Playlist is set to "All" rather than "Local Playlist" you should see all the recordings from all the HRs. If it is set to "Local Playlist" you will see what you are seeing.
> 
> Rich


Wow. I never knew about that "hidden" feature that is only accessable when you click on the yellow button "options". Sure enough, Playlist Options was selected on "Local Playlist" rather than "All". It now works flawlessly. I guess I never needed to record on another DVR and playback on another but with the addition of the HR-54 I was planning to selectively record on it and playback on the HR-24. Thanks.


----------

